# 2019 Witch Theme



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Witch Hats!

Witch Hats are what I need to look for on clearance!

I want to hang them from the ceiling at different heights in the kitchen. 
I would like to add lights to them but I'd have to do something where I didn't have to get out a ladder every time I needed to turn them on. Do they make really small lights that can be turned on with a remote?

Like this:








but I guess she turns them on and off individually. 

https://www.popsugar.com/moms/photo-gallery/45076456/image/45102922/Witch-Hat-Luminaries


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Here are my thoughts for a background so far with a ton of black/green creepy cloth hanging everywhere (for the living room, witches hats will be in kitchen).










I got 10 packs of creepy cloth for a $1 each at AT HOME on clearance.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Creepy cloth and witch hats are definitely good ideas. I'd also look for lighting and the bugs you mentioned. I think a cauldron and potion bottles are a must for a witch scene. I think you should be able to get those on clearance. Good luck shopping the sales. Oh and hopefully you can find some animated witches!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

MorganaMourning said:


> Creepy cloth and witch hats are definitely good ideas. I'd also look for lighting and the bugs you mentioned. I think a cauldron and potion bottles are a must for a witch scene. I think you should be able to get those on clearance. Good luck shopping the sales. Oh and hopefully you can find some animated witches!


Argh. I passed on an animated witch half price at Home Depot last Saturday because I got the werewolf instead. I just liked the werewolf so much more than the witch but I wish I'd have gotten both now. 

I have the Creepy Rocking Granny prop, if I can't find an animated witch maybe I can dress her up like one.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Stochey be sure to check out the 99 Cent Stores when the Halloween things come out. THey have lots of big bugs and beetles in HUGE sizes. I remember you from a few years ago when I was trying to find a Big Lots witch. I live north of you right on the edge of Texas/Oklahoma. I think you have a relative or friend from here or maybe someone that I taught with---if my memory is correct.

I am so envious about your Salem trip. I would love to go there.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes they do ... look at Aliexpress ... I got some amazing lights that have a remote and change colour ... the only thing is batteries will cost you a fortune ... they have bags of coach roaches and bugs as well ... I bought a couple bags of roaches from them last year. .


Stochey said:


> Witch Hats!
> 
> Witch Hats are what I need to look for on clearance!
> 
> ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Do not forget brooms!!! that you can stack in the corner and maybe with witches boots. escp. when you rather have your quest to take off their shoes.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Keep an eye out for odd shaped bottles, jars, and other containers that can be made into potion bottles or general decor. I always walk town the toy isle in every discount store I go in looking for bags of bugs or other critters to hand out along with candy for the trick or treaters. Bagged moss from craft stores can be glued on surfaces to help create that woodsy look. CANDLES! Fake candles EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the videos of your witch hut and cauldron. I want to add another cauldron and plan to do it this way for something different. THank you!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Stochey be sure to check out the 99 Cent Stores when the Halloween things come out. THey have lots of big bugs and beetles in HUGE sizes. I remember you from a few years ago when I was trying to find a Big Lots witch. I live north of you right on the edge of Texas/Oklahoma. I think you have a relative or friend from here or maybe someone that I taught with---if my memory is correct.
> 
> I am so envious about your Salem trip. I would love to go there.


Yes! My husband's family lives in that area and all four kids went K-12 there. The youngest graduates this year. So we're in that area quite a bit. 

I have a 99cent store right by me that I forgot existed so I can definitely check that out this year.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I got the Macabre Witch from Home Depot!

She gets delivered on Thursday!


----------



## danimal3114u (Sep 5, 2009)

Stochey said:


> Witch Hats!
> 
> Witch Hats are what I need to look for on clearance!
> 
> ...


Yes! Search for battery lights with timers. There should be a wide variety of lights that have timers on them, the ones that seem to work best for us are eight hours on 16 hours off. You just have to turn them on once a season when it gets dark, and then the timer should take care of the rest so you don’t have to turn it on and off manually every day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I am doing a Witches & Warlocks Ball this year and I am hanging witches hats over the dance floor and bar.
i bought them on eBay and were shipped from China. They will work nicely and were less than $1 each.


----------

